# Fenster öffnet sich nicht



## Nusskati (8. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Joomla-Template gekauft und das durch jemanden anpassen lassen.
Leider erreiche ich den jenigen nicht mehr, deswegen muss ich jetzt versuchen, das Problem selbst zu lösen.
Es geht um folgendes Template:
http://www.globbersthemes.com/demo/arlqueens/

In der Demo kann man Login anklicken und es öffnet sich ein Fenster zum Einloggen.

Bei mir erscheint leider nur ein blauer Kasten und ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt.
Hier der Link und Zugangsdaten zu der betreffenden Seite:
Url: http://short4u.de/540c7aef1df75
Login: Tester
PW: test123

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo der Fehler liegen könnte?


----------



## SpiceLab (8. September 2014)

In der Original-Vorlage lautet die Zeile so:

```
<a class="login-switch" onclick="this.blur();showBox('gl-login','mod_login_username',this);return false;" title="">...</a>
```
und bei dir so:

```
<a href="#helpdiv" class="modal" style="cursor:pointer" title="Login" rel="{size: {x: 206, y: 333}, ajaxOptions: {method: &quot;get&quot;}}">...</a>
```


----------



## Nusskati (8. September 2014)

Sch****, das sind ja komplett unterschiedliche Codes.   Verdammt


----------



## SpiceLab (8. September 2014)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Sch****, das sind ja komplett unterschiedliche Codes.   Verdammt


Und dieser eklatante Unterschied ist dir zuvor nicht ins Auge gestochen?


----------



## Nusskati (8. September 2014)

Nein, ich frage mich halt gerade, wieso das so ein anderer Code ist.
Verstehen kann ich es nicht wirklich. :/


----------



## Nusskati (9. September 2014)

Super, ich habe mir das gekaufte Template jetzt nochmal angesehen (die Original-Zip-Datei) und auch dort ist der Code schon anders als in der Demo, anscheinend habe ich da eine alte Version oder sowas bekommen.
Was kann ich da noch tun?


----------



## SpiceLab (9. September 2014)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Super, ich habe mir das gekaufte Template jetzt nochmal angesehen (die Original-Zip-Datei) und auch dort ist der Code schon anders als in der Demo, anscheinend habe ich da eine alte Version oder sowas bekommen.
> Was kann ich da noch tun?


Besagte falsche Zeile einfach durch die Korrekte ersetzen


----------

